#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Ajuda com Tradução dos novos modulos da UnderLinux

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal estou totalmente sem tempo e gostaria de contar com a ajuda de vcs para que eu possa disponibilizar para todos os 3 novos modulos da underlinux

1 é o modulo de reviews
outro é o modolo de classificados
outro é o nosso novo gallery

com esses 3 novos modulos vamos ajudar os vendedores do site a vender , os usuarios a fazerem reviews e postarem imagems

Quem puder ajudar segue anexado nesse post os arquivos que preciso que sejam traduzidos.

Gostaria de agradecer antecipadamente a ajuda.

Caso tenham alguma duvida de como fazer a traducao por favor enviem aqui neste topico a duvida  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

opa blz

o reviews.zip

ja peguei e to traduzindo

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Valeu benatto  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

a trudução tem quer ser feita no arquivo do php 

correto

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sim nos arquivos .php

exemplo

$Globals['pp_lang']['aboutme'] = "Sobre Mim";

----------


## Bruno

puts como é grande 

o mais alguem pra ajudar

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal como podem ver ja coloquei os novos modulos no ar porem continuo precisando das traducoes por favor conto com a ajuda de voces  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

eu to quase terminando o reviews

----------


## Bruno

o scorpion me tira uma duvida 

a palavra review tem a tradução de : exame, examinar; pesquisar; rever,repensar


qual seria a serta a usar ????

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Benatto até tem seria mais proximo de "ANALISE" mais como fica estranho acho melhor deixar como review mesmo tem coisa que é melhor em english ehhehe  :Smile:

----------


## InFog

Oi, peguei o gallery.

----------


## fmpfmp

Pegando o classificados...

----------


## fmpfmp

Posso traduzir ad pra anúncio?

----------


## Bruno

como que é ??? ad

----------


## Bruno

pronto terminei o reviews

seguie em anexo ele 


Uma revisão é altamente recomendada

----------


## InFog

Opa aí vai o gallery, revisões são bem vindas, principalmente quanto ao termo Stick

----------


## fmpfmp

ad é com referência aos classificados. Em inglês anúncio publicitário é referenciado simplesmente como ad.

----------


## Bruno

> Opa aí vai o gallery, revisões são bem vindas, principalmente quanto ao termo Stick


o veio pega o reviews e da uma revisão nele e eu reviso o gallery

----------


## Bruno

hum creio que é mais facil o scorpion publicar pra nos revisar se assim fica mais facil de nos revisar pois agora depois de feito complica 

oura pergunta o que seria corretamente Watch 


watch
v. vigiar; olhar; ver; observar; prestar atenção; guardar; tomar conta; ter cuidado; testemunhar 

x
s. relógio; relógio de mão; vigília; cuidado; precaução; atenção; sentinela; ronda 


watch
[wɔt] n 1 cuidado, atenção. 2 guarda, vigilância, atalaia. we set a watch upon him / nós vigiamo-lo. 3 guarda, vigia. he is on the watch / ele está de espreita, atento, vigilante. 4 Hist sentinela. 5 período ou tempo de vigilância. 6 veladura, vigília, ato de estar acordado. this life passes away as a watch in the night / esta vida passa depressa como uma noite de vigília. 7 relógio de bolso ou de pulso. 8 Naut quarto: a) período em que parte da tripulação está de serviço ou prontidão (geralmente de quatro horas). b) o grupo que está a serviço ou de prontidão no mesmo período.  vt+vi 1 olhar atentamente, assistir a (jogo, televisão, etc.). 2 estar atento, ter cuidado, prestar atenção. 3 vigiar, observar. 4 ficar de vigília, velar, ficar acordado. 5 guardar, velar ou zelar por, cuidar de. 6 ficar de espreita, espreitar. 7 estar de sentinela. 8 acompanhar (acontecimento). 9 esperar. he watched his opportunity / ele esperou, aproveitou a sua oportunidade. they cannot watch their time / eles não sabem esperar a sua hora. Id watch it! isto é o que eu queria ver! isto é o que faltava! stop watch cronômetro. to be on the watch for someone esperar alguém de tocaia, de espreita. they were on the watch for him / eles esperaram-no de tocaia. to keep a close watch manter rigorosa vigilância. to keep a watch on someone manter alguém em observação, vigiar alguém. to put ones watch on/back adiantar/atrasar o relógio. to watch in ficar acordado para comemorar o Ano-Novo. to watch ones step agir com cautela. to watch out estar alerta, atento. to watch out for a) estar observando e esperando por alguém ou alguma coisa. b) tomar cuidado com. to watch over zelar por, guardar. watch and ward vigilância contínua. watch what youre doing! preste atenção no que você está fazendo!watch your mouth! cuidado com o que você diz! watch yourself! cuidado! watch your step! atenção! (degrau, etc.).

----------


## fmpfmp

Eu acredito que seria "Lista de Acompanhamento" (Watch List).

----------


## fmpfmp

Acho que Ad traduzido para Anúncio fica melhor.

----------


## InFog

oi Benato,

to vendo o reviews

----------


## Bruno

ad
pref. prefixo indicativo de direção 

x
s. anúncio 


em subjuntivo é anuncio


a pessoal olha o anexo 

tem algumas mudanças 


ok

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Benatto, Tu me deu trabalho cara...
tu comeu um monte de aspas hehehe  :Smile: 

eu publiquei sua versao anterior voce pode me falar especificamente quais vc mudou para que eu possa alterar na mao ???


Atualizados Gallery pelo benatto e gallery pelo Infog

----------


## MarcusMaciel

voces poderiam aproveitar e ver o reviews e o galley que estao em producao para tentar encontrar algo que se encaixe melhor com o local onde estao.

----------


## Bruno

cara eu nau mcumi aspas naum 

creio que foi este fdp do vim para o windows

----------


## InFog

Oi,

Pessoal sugiro não usar tradutores em frases pois o resultado fica muito artificial, ex:

Esta frase está no reviews traduzido pelo Benatto

"Só confere esta caixa se você quiser apagar este post completamente"

Isso ficaria bem melhor, e entendível, assim:

"Apenas marque esta opção se você quiser apagar completamente este post"

Acho muito legal traduzir e mais legal ainda a boa vontade da galera, mas é bom ler o que estamos fazendo para não ficar esquisito, não sei se a minha frase ficou muito boa, mas a acho mais compreensível que a de cima.

E Benatto, valeu por estar conferindo o Gallery,

InFog

----------


## Bruno

scorpion tem como vc colcoar ai o reviwes novamente para eu fazer o download
assim as sugestoes fica melhor 


e o pessoa l que queizer adiciona eu no msn pois se naum nos ficamos enxendo de post


[email protected]

----------


## MarcusMaciel

alterado.

 :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

modulo de reviews 

https://under-linux.org/reviews/lang...nglish.php.txt

lembrando que ta em UTF-8 vc precisa trocar no seu browser para iso-8859-1 para poder ver acentuacao

----------


## MarcusMaciel

https://under-linux.org/reviews/languages/english.zip

----------


## Bruno

pessoal qual jeito fica melhor


ex:

Pesquisar pelo nome do usuario


ou 

Pesquisar Pelo Nome do Usuario

----------


## Bruno

o scorpion joga la agora pra ver se melhorou

----------


## MarcusMaciel

troquei alguem notou diferenca ???

----------


## Bruno

sim

tu pode fazer um falro pra min

Cocê recomenda o produto

colcoa Você la

e trapaceiros

coloca Contra

eu mudo kai mais naum salva

----------


## MarcusMaciel

??? nao entendi nada qual problema ???

----------


## Bruno

sorry

atualiza la novamente

----------


## MarcusMaciel

feito  :Smile: 

Agora falta so o maldito Classificados  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

é pelo que eu vi tem algumas coisa a ser feita 

ex:


tem la em baixo no preview

preço Estimado

o certo é Preço Estimado

eu vou dar mais uma geral aki 

e 

depois pego o

Classificados

----------


## Bruno

axo que agora sim

vai la scorpion pela ultima vez


agora só falta o fmpfmp terminar o classificado

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pronto ta la  :Smile:

----------


## InFog

E ae pessoal o que falta? Se quiserem posso revisar as traduções depois.
É claro que essas traduções serão contribuídas com os devidos projetos né?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ta faltando so o de classificados que alguem pegou mais nao informou ate agora se finalizou

----------


## fmpfmp

> ta faltando so o de classificados que alguem pegou mais nao informou ate agora se finalizou


Já estou acabando :-)

----------


## fmpfmp

Bom, terminei :-)

Espero que seja útil.

----------


## fmpfmp

Dei uma olhada no último english2, tá cheio de erros :-)

----------


## fmpfmp

Fiz uma revisão dos classificados. Traduzi "review" para "análise" e outras pequenas correções.

----------


## Bruno

o veio eview como análise vai ficar estranho

----------


## fmpfmp

> o veio eview como análise vai ficar estranho


Eu não acho. Pra nós que trabalhamos com Informática pode até não ser estranho, mas pro leigo é.

----------


## Bruno

pelo que eu entendi review seria resposta 

ou comentario

----------


## fmpfmp

> pelo que eu entendi review seria resposta 
> 
> ou comentario


Pelo que você entendeu? E ainda duvida se é melhor ou não manter "review" não traduzido? Resposta é "reply", comentário é "comment"...

----------


## Bruno

> Pelo que você entendeu? E ainda duvida se é melhor ou não manter "review" não traduzido? Resposta é "reply", comentário é "comment"...


mais nem toda tradução pode ser no pe da letra

----------


## fmpfmp

> mais nem toda tradução pode ser no pe da letra


Exatamente. Se você olhar o último english2 vai ver que quem fez comentou exatamente esse erro. Ao invés de ajudar, acaba atrapalhando, pois não analisou o contexto, só traduziu as palavras.

----------


## fmpfmp

Nos classificados eu pus "Views" como "Visões". O correto seria "Visualizações". Depois corrija Scorpion. ;-)

Outra coisa é que eu não traduzi "thumbnail". Mas acho que melhor seria se fosse traduzido para "miniaturas".

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

cabei de colocar a traducao dos classificados no ar se alguem quiser fazer alguma correcao  :Smile: 


Desculpem pela demora eu viajei este fim de semana e ficou muito complicado acessar a internet.

[]´s

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Vi que ainda existem algumas mensagens nao traduzidas, se ainda precisar de ajuda, estou de "férias" até o final deste ano....

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Vi que ainda existem algumas mensagens nao traduzidas, se ainda precisar de ajuda, estou de "férias" até o final deste ano....


Cara, Precisamos de toda ajuda possivel  :Smile: 

Se vc encontrar algo poste aqui no forum o local e a traducao que faremos a alteracao  :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Então, ao dizer que voce esqueceu a senha ele solicita o seu email, caso você coloque um email errado ele mostra uma mensagem em ingles... agora nao to com tempo de postar a mensagem mas depois, se quizer eu faço isso.

Gostaria de saber se precisam de ajuda para traduzir (acho que isso nao ficou claro no outro post)

Abraços
Dirceu

----------


## sergio

Foi traduzido, nos forums, quando os usuários estão on-line, como (N Vendo), onde N é o número de usuários. 

Dá a impressão que está vendendo alguma coisa.

Não seria melhor deixar N on-line ou N usuários presentes? Ou algo do gênero?

----------


## sergio

Outra coisa que notei: nas notícias aparece "Continue reading Instalando Debian em servidores DELL"

Tem que traduzir o reading

----------


## luizbe

Regras de Mensagens You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts



Tem que traduzir tambem  :Smile: 

sem contar o botao "post reply"  :Smile:

----------

